# Replacing prop shaft, looking for insight



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Take it in....... there are special tools needed to replace it not a do it yourself deal


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

> Take it in....... there are special tools needed to replace it not a do it yourself deal


Yeah looking that way... not what I was hoping for


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I like aluminum props just for that reason----u really have to hit rt. to bend the shaft on an alum.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

try bending it back straight with a pipe over the propeller shaft. May be a bad idea, but theoretically it should work. Worst thing that could happen is you have to get a new propellor shaft, and since its a 20+ year old motor changing the bearings and seals will probably be recommended.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

If you haven't already, search through youtube for some vids. I recently replaced lower unit seals on a couple big motors and it wasn't so bad after watching a couple of those videos. I've never done it but from what I've read, pulling the prop shaft seals and prop shaft are a higher level of difficulty for sure, with the motor being 20 years old. If you don't have the special tools ingenuity will be required.


----------

